# R100 Favourite Moment



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Well I couldn't make it due to family commitments but a buddy (Bri) told me all about it when he got home last night (about an hours conversation). Man it sounded like an awesome shoot.

Anyhow, his "defining moment" was beating Dietmar at the jug shoot. I think that made not only his day but his whole year... all in good fun! His other one was centre-punching the bonus apple on the one deer target. Another buddy of mine (Mike) won a Whisper Creek bow as a door prize and the rest of the gang had a blast as well. 

Sounds like the club and Rinehart put on a first-rate shoot and I hope that they'll host another one so I can make it!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

No defining moment......... just a whole lot of fun shooting with some old friends, and a few new ones 

Thank you to the YCB folks that put on the shoot, fun had by all.

Darkwolf........ don't know if/when you'll be able to do another R100, but you'll be hosting the second leg of the Ontario Triple Crown in a few short weeks.......... another 2 day event that is well attended, and loads of fun  A YCB tradition.

Cheers


----------



## Bow Hunter Ltd (Mar 21, 2008)

I helped to set up the targets on Thursday and shot the African/Alien targets on Sunday. The head to head challenges were exciting and the number of door prizes generous but best of all was seeing young people. It's too easy for established clubs to becomes bastions for old boys where nothing changes. This fun match attracted families and young children which was refreshing to see as it ensures that the sport will continue.

It was a bold move to invite Rinehart to YCB and it was a great one too.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*Thanks for reminding me Don...*

On Sunday, we were shooting just ahead of a group of archers that included a young cub shooter and his mother. As thing backed up a bit at times we had the opportunity to share some time with this group. The young archer is a recent attendee of YCB's new Canbow program that has been set up by Harry Godau and a few other tireless YCB folks.

It was indeed a real pleasure to watch this young man applying the skills that he had learned :thumb: He did quite decent. And, his mother was shooting as well....... with a bow she had purchased in the past week, and that had been set up by another YCB clubmember only a few days before the tournament. I believe she was fairly new to archery as too.

So indeed, it was good to see some youth and family out...........


----------



## Boldonlad (Jun 9, 2008)

Indeed.

I shot the African loop yesterday with my 10 year old son and 7 year old daughter. They had an absolute blast.

Favourite moment has to be seeing the look on my sons face when he nailed the Alien dead center.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Grey Eagle,

I think I was in that group that you speak of (I was the big guy with the grey shirt...with the smart ass comments most of the day).

The young lad shot really well and after 50 shots he was still doing great. I know he knocked off a few 12's and many 10's. His Mom was shooting a bow that she got only a week ago, did not have her pins set up, and had taken her peep out the night before because it had rotated on her. I'm not sure I would have even shot in those circumstancs, but she shot really well!

The best part was she had a good time. We all had fun and it was great meeting new people.

I would have loved to do the N.A. course as well, but only had one day to shoot.

JDoupe


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

The whole weekend was awesome an I hope that they will return again so we can have an excellent time once again. I think now that my wife has enjoyed herself this past weekend it won't be hard to get her to do it again.

Matt


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Mjewell was the trooper with the flat tire I think*



MJewell said:


> The whole weekend was awesome an I hope that they will return again so we can have an excellent time once again. I think now that my wife has enjoyed herself this past weekend it won't be hard to get her to do it again.
> 
> Matt



I was impressed that you brought your little daughter for the event and pushed her up and down those hills with the flat tire. She looked like she had a great time out with her family. Great work.

Thanks to the YCB for a great time and all your hard work. I'm sure we'll be back down to shoot in the future.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

*The Big F*

My favourite moment of the R100 was the warm, genuine, enthusiastic way that Andrew Fagan, (who shot the overall high score), congratulated me on my shooting after all was said and done on Sunday. Andrew's a class act and a pleasure to compete against, even if he is pretty darned tough to beat! A great representative for Hoyt and all of his other sponsors. (Good job Ted and Marlene!)

Thanks Andrew, and congratulations on an outstanding performance! What was it? 126 up?? :first:

Also, thanks to Rinehart and York County Bowmen for what had to be the most enjoyable tournament I've ever been to. Awesome weekend!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

seeing some old friends, and making some new ones, shooting some foam, and just plain having fun 

nothing sticks out in particular, the whole weekend was fun :thumb:


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

The best part for me was spending the whole wkend with my 13 yr old son Ryan, he had a blast. 
Ryan's quote of the wkend " I don't know why I ever quit shooting 3D"

Thanks to Carl & Bruce and the rest of the guys from eastern Ont - they put one heck of a spread Sat night.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*One heck of a weekend!*

The spread was only as good as what everyone brought, and that walleye was delicious Andy! It's always fun to cook up 20 or 30 lbs of food. Glad to know it was enjoyed though. 

I'm just glad that we missed the heavy rain. Can you imagine the mess we would have been in with our tents right in the overhang of that nice smooth tin roof? A good heavy rainstorm would have rolled that condo you guys were in right over!

All in all, it was a fantastic weekend. Many thanks to both Rinehart and YCB for hosting. I'm looking forward to another one next year!


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

dmarwick said:


> I was impressed that you brought your little daughter for the event and pushed her up and down those hills with the flat tire. She looked like she had a great time out with her family. Great work.
> 
> Thanks to the YCB for a great time and all your hard work. I'm sure we'll be back down to shoot in the future.


Yes that was me with the stroller with the flat tire. The hills weren't to bad the worst was going down the first hill on both courses. My daugther was a real trooper the whole weekend really didn't think she'd pull thur the whole weekend but she did, no worst for the wear.

Matt


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

My favorite moment was when we finished the North American Loop and I realized that I had shot the best score for my class that day. Turned out it was the 2nd best of the weekend. Congrats to Katie Roth for out shooting me.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Sounds awesome!!!!*

I really wish I could have been there. I have been looking forward to shooting an R-100 for about 4 years now. 

Alas though, my 43 year old sister passed away suddenly on Saturday morning, and I was unable to make the tourney.  

I have been out of town until this afternoon, and had to check on the results and pics. Now I am just torturing myself, and will probably have to make plans to go to the US to shoot one.

Congrats to all that set it up and helped run it, and I hope it will be coming back.

Rob


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Rob*

Rob our condolences from us all here on at ... and hope to see you at north bay for the running bear TED


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Rob, I'm sorry for your loss........... 43 is way too young 

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Rob it's allways hard to loose a family member my thoughts are with you and your family.:sad


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry to hear Rob, our prayers are sent out to your family .....


----------

